
One Of The Fastest Sites You Never Heard Of - corlapa
http://mixergy.com/stephen-chao-wonderhowto
======
vaksel
I actually saw that interview live.(started following Andrew on twitter, so it
popped up in my feed.)

I'd say the viewing experience is much different live, as opposed to viewing
it afterwards. Since there are only ~25-30 or so people watching at the same
time, you know that you can actually get your question answered at the end.

I think there were only like 9 comments and 3 questions during the entire
interview.

Just can't wait till the last minute to ask your question. Since it takes a
few minutes for twitter feed to get updated, by the time your question shows
up, the interview is over.

I'd say Andrew def needs to do a better job promoting the live portion of the
interviews. The twitter feed seems to be inadequate, since you get lost in the
noise.

------
lawrence
That's a great story. Here is an interesting macro data point that might help
to explain why we are seeing growth from a number of How To video sites:

<http://google.com/trends?q=how+to>

~~~
AndrewWarner
He said 3% of all searches are 'how to' searches. Smart niche to focus on.

------
icey
Anyone know why Mixergy is using bit.ly to link back to HN? Seems kinda weird.

~~~
AndrewWarner
It is kind of an unnecessary step. I forgot why I even used it. I'll try
without next time.

By the way, if you're curious, you can see how many people click that link by
going here: <http://bit.ly/50qA6s+>

~~~
vaksel
I remember it had something to do with people complaining that you were asking
users to upvote, but I don't really understand how switching to bit.ly would
have fixed that.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Using bit.ly doesn't change the text of the links. I think the problem was
that a long link broke something on my site once and so I used bit.ly ever
since. Plus I like stats and bit.ly gives great real-time stats.

------
pbhjpbhj
So it is a clone of instructables or ehow or ...?

~~~
AndrewWarner
Both those sites actually create content. WonderHowTo.com is NOT creating any
of its own content. That's one of the amazing things about this business.

------
sdh
is it still fast now that we've all heard of it?

sorry, couldn't resist. blame the headline.

